# Removing old pallet adhesive - what works?



## Atwes2000 (May 3, 2007)

Hi,

The wife and I are starting up a new printing business, and we've purchased our first press from someone used. The press is in wonderful shape, but the pallets are filthy. They're covered in old pallet adhesive, and we're having a heck of time getting them to clean up. (THIS is why you should use pallet tape!)

Does anyone know what works well to disolve old pallet adhesive? 

My wife has been using a paint solvent called "OOPS!" with limited sucess. The "OOPS!" is intended for dried latex paint removal, and she's had sucess with it on the pallets that aren't caked with old adhesive. Unfortunately, she's gotten to the pallets that are really covered thick in the stuff, and it doesn't want to come off. This stuff is nasty stuff. We need to speed up the cleaning process so we can get down to some printing!

Can anyone suggest the right solvent for the job? 

Thanks!

Wes Walker
Blank Canvas Custom Screen Printing


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Franmar Chemical - Environmentally Friendly Cleaners and Removers This company makes a soy-based platen cleaner that I have started using and it works pretty well, breaks down the gunk without being caustic. I'd recommend their Ickee Stickee Unstuck Palette Cleaner Franmar Chemical - Environmentally Friendly Cleaners and Removers

I used to use screen opener and a scraper to clean the gunk off but the soy based stuff is much nicer.

the Ickee Stickee stuff tho does leave it feeling a bit greasy tho, so I have to spend a while on the platen but it does go quickly and easily, and looks great after some elbow grease.


----------



## rudi (Mar 7, 2007)

I use adhesive spray on my platterns and i use thinners and a paint scrapper,works a treat.I soak an old rage with thinners and lie it over the plattern for a few mins and then scrap it of.


----------



## harry (Apr 7, 2007)

varsol...

Let it soak a bit on the pallet, remouve what you can and put some more on, let it soak a bit, etc.


----------



## hiphopshop (Apr 9, 2006)

rudi said:


> I use adhesive spray on my platterns and i use thinners and a paint scrapper,works a treat.I soak an old rage with thinners and lie it over the plattern for a few mins and then scrap it of.



This is what we do also. We just pour some thinner on the platen, let it soak and then scrape it off like crazy. Pretty nasty, but it works.


----------



## ChipShank (May 6, 2007)

We typically use a little bit of Xylene...not good stuff, I know....but it cuts through it like nothing & dries quickly without being greasy at all. You usually don't need to use a whole lot to get it done.
That Ickee Stickee works fine, but for whatever strange reason that stuff gives me much more of a headache than the Xylene does....& that smell stays stuck in my head all day. I just make sure I'm using gloves when cleaning them off & try to have a fan near by to clear away some of the fumes.


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

I use screen opener but its pretty smelly now i use "goo off" and a sponge


----------



## Atwes2000 (May 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the useful info!

Wes Walker
Blank Canvas Custom Screen Printing


----------

